# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010



## ADDI 69 (31. August 2010)

So Loide ,dann werd ich ma den September eröffnen. So langsam wirds ja wieder besser mit den Temperaturen und die ersten Fänge sind ja auch schon erfolgt.
Also haut was raus und Tight Lines:vik:


----------



## xfishbonex (31. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

|bigeyes addi das ist mein ding|bigeyes


----------



## Dr. Komix (2. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Letzes Jahr habe ich mal mein doppelding gemacht 
dieses fange ich mal langsam an und mache euch lang, wenn ich mal los komme. 

@ andre: langes we wird gemacht!


----------



## Reverend Mefo (2. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> |bigeyes addi das ist mein ding|bigeyes



Dann musst Du früher Aufstehen, Bohnenmann |supergri:m


----------



## bamse34 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Da wurde Andre mal klassisch ausgekonntert!!!
Blinker links und dann rechts vorbei!!

@ Andre bin ab nächsten Samstag eine Woche in DK wird also wieder nichts!:c

In 3 Wochen bin ich dann aber auch mal wieder am Start!

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Zacharias Zander (3. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Yeah Yeah Yeah,der Baron und ich fahren Morgen um 16Uhr bis Sonntag Mittag aufe Insel...:g
Nun wird endlich unsere Saison 2010/11 eingeläutet und das Wetter Spielt auch noch mit!|supergri
Schön von 18 bis ca. 22Uhr fischen,dann schön grillen,ein wenig schlafen und dann von 4/5Uhr bis mittags nochmal im Wasser stehen geile Sache!
Werde Sonntag nachmittag berichten,ob was raus gekommen ist....|rolleyes


----------



## xfishbonex (3. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Bitte mit den geheimen geheim stellen :g Viel Glück euch beiden |wavey:lg andre


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Moin, Kurzer Zwischenbericht von der Insel...

Ullov Löns hat wieder zugeschlagen 

Ein "Baltic Grand Slam"

1 Hornhecht
1 Dorsch
1 Meerforelle
1 Meeräsche

Bild gibts nur von der Äsche.

Es erübrigt sich jeder weitere Kommentar #6


----------



## OssiHWI (4. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Moin, Kurzer Zwischenbericht von der Insel...
> 
> Ullov Löns hat wieder zugeschlagen
> 
> ...


 

#r und Petri Heil...Fette Ausbeute. Da könnte man neidisch werden....


----------



## Reverend Mefo (4. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Fettes Petri,

Den "Triple" ohne Äsche hatte ich dieses Jahr auch schon.

Heute Morgen konnte ich einen lebhaften kleinen Gröni aus dem Wasser kitzeln und mit Klaps wieder auf die Reise schicken. Er schickte mir dann aber etwas später seinen komischen Kumpel vorbei: Drillaction wie ein träger Dorsch, und wälzte sich die ganze Zeit an der Oberfläche. Was die Färbung angeht jedenfalls kein Horni. Was es nun war, durfte ich leider nicht erfahren #c da der Haken irgendwann ausschlitzte.

Gruß,

Rever Ned Mefo


----------



## Schaper (4. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Moin Leute! Bin seit heute neu hier! Jemand ne gute Idee für mich wo man morgen mal hinfahren könnte? Komme aus Lübeck und bin natürlich mobil! Vielleicht trifft man sich ja auch dort??? 

Gruß schaper


----------



## Traveangler (5. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

An die Ostsee 

ne spass bei Seite , wir waren heute morgen erst in Bliesdorf , jeder wurf Algen am Haken . Dann nach 10 min weiter zum Klinikum dort bis ca. 0745 geangelt und nix :r dann weiter zum BU dort war aber braune Brühe war dann um kurz vor 9 mit Brötchen Zuhause .


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (5. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Moin, Kurzer Zwischenbericht von der Insel...
> 
> Ullov Löns hat wieder zugeschlagen
> 
> ...



Petri Heil zu dem Quartett:m
"ich weiss wo es so flach auf der Insel ist" dachte nur nicht das sich dort noch Hornfische rumtreiben|kopfkrat


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*



MEERESLEHRLING schrieb:


> Petri Heil zu dem Quartett:m
> "ich weiss wo es so flach auf der Insel ist" dachte nur nicht das sich dort noch Hornfische rumtreiben|kopfkrat



Danke schön, das war auch wirklich nett. Der Hornfisch war sehr lütt. Wir hatten mehrfach Zuppels und Anfasser und haben dann beide mit Tobisfliegen lütte Hornis gefangen.


----------



## Smölfen (5. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Moin, Kurzer Zwischenbericht von der Insel...
> 
> Ullov Löns hat wieder zugeschlagen
> 
> ...



Coole Nummer Uli,

Glückwunsch und "Petri" 

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## Zacharias Zander (5. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

So wir sind zurück von der Insel...:g

Wann : 4.9.  16Uhr30 - 21uhr30
Wo : Fehmarn
Wer : Der Baron und Ich
Wetter : Wolken und Sonne im Wechsel
Wind : 3Bft aus Nord/Ost
Wasser : Milchige Brühe mit viel Kraut im Ufersaum
Fänge : Baron leider nix, Ich eine 42er Mefo,eine 49er Mefo und ein ca. 60er Horni
Fangköder : Alle mit Snaps grün/gelb 25g

Sonstiges : Der Baron hat noch 2 Mefos kurz im Drill gehabt und ich noch eine,die sich aber auch befreien konnte,die gefangenen Mefos waren blitzeblank,richtig gut im Futter und haben stark gekämpft !!!

Hier ein paar Pics von der 49er...


Anhang anzeigen 143847


Anhang anzeigen 143848


Anhang anzeigen 143849







Wann : 5.9 5Uhr30 - 10uhr30
Wo : Fehmarn
Wer : Der Baron und Ich
Wetter : So wie am Vortag
Wind : 2-3Bft aus Nord/Ost
Wasser : Anfangs milchig mit Kraut zum Ende hin wurde es klarer
Fänge : Der Baron eine 44er Mefo und Ich nix
Fangköder : Snaps weiss 25g

Sonstiges : Der Baron hatte noch eine kurz im Drill und ich hab noch eine kurz vorm Kescher verloren,die bestimmt 55cm gross war.

Hier ein paar Pics von der 44er...

Anhang anzeigen 143845


Anhang anzeigen 143846



Fazit : Ein gelungender Start in die Mefosaison 2010/11,mit vielen Fischkontakten,3 gelandeten Mefos,guten Wetter und ner Menge Spass.
Hätten wir ein wenig mehr Glück gehabt,hätten wir bestimmt jeder 2 Fische mehr gehabt,aber was soll mit der Ausbeute kann man schon zufrieden sein.


----------



## timo85 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

petri jungs! super fische. läßt ja auf eine gute saison hoffen

Hoffe ich darf dieses ja auf mal


----------



## Kasimir Karausche (5. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

petri jungs!

das mal ne gelungene tour! nächstes mal bin ich anbei...juckt schon wieder!!


----------



## xfishbonex (5. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Petri heil #6geile fische und ne geile insel :gdenn gehtes ja los |supergrilg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (5. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Reverrent du vollpfosten  seh zu das du das bild hier reinknallst von deiner 54cm und 1,7kilo|bigeyeslg andre


----------



## FehmarnAngler (5. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Petri an die Fänger. :m

Bei mir will's einfach nicht klappen, entweder beißen Hornhechte, Dorsche, oder eine Mefo nimmt den Köder beim rausziehen... oder ich werde von Dünenwellen umgeschmissen :c:c:c

Wenn ich dann sehe das gleich mehrere gefangen werden...|bigeyes


----------



## Reverend Mefo (5. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Gemach, Gemach, Andre :m, Ich musste erstmal ein paar Mefo-Filets in die Pfanne hauen...

Erstmal PETRI HEIL dem Zacharias! Schönes Wochenende gehabt? |supergri

Also: Nachdem mich ein Kollege aufgrund eines dicken Schädels heute Morgen schändlichst versetzt hatte, beschloss ich trotzdem, das Genöle des Weckers nicht zu ignorieren, sondern mich auf leisen Sohlen in Richtung Wasser aufzumachen.
Allerdings wollte ich heute mal einen neuen Spot ausprobieren, was nicht die schlechteste Entscheidung sein sollte.

Nachdem ich dort in völliger Dunkelheit nach den ersten 20 Würfen schon 2 Bleche dem Blasentang geopfert hatte, stellte ich bei Dämmerung fest, dass ich noch gar nicht da angekommen war, wo ich eigentlich hinwollte. 

Also noch mal einen halben Kilometer weitergewandert und dann erneut versucht. Nach ein paar Würfen hing ein Kamikaze-Horni am Band, der sogar meine Bremse testete und mehr Zeit überm als unterm Wasser verbrachte. Er war wohl ein "Querschläger", die Auflösung sollte ich aber nicht mehr erfahren, da er sich selbst vom Band befreite.

Plötzlich sah ich zu meiner linken einen "Buckelwal", dem sofort springende Sandaale folgten, und das in einer Entfernung, die Einsteigern in die Fliegenfischerei vor keine unlösbaren Probleme gestellt hätte. Also kurz die Stelle angeworfen und ... nichts. Verdammt! Nochmal ... nichts! Dann sprang eine gefühlte Mittvierzigerin am rechten Bildrand aus dem Wasser. 
Aber auch dort brachte Anwerfen nichts, also stellte ich meine Taktik auf Ultraight um.
Aber als auch damit minutenlang nichts ging, fing ich schon an, die Fische abzuschreiben. Plötzlich sah ich sehr sehr weit draussen 2 springende Sandaale. Also nochmals Taktik verändert und eine grün-weisse Weitwurfgranate montiert. Da sich dann auch erstmal nichts tat, wollte ich noch einen letzten Wurf riskieren und war in Gedanken schon fast wieder bei Brötchen, Kaffee und Ausreden. Da gab es plötzlich einen kurzen, aber unmissverständlichen Anfasser. Also nochmal raus bis der Ast bricht, und tatsächlich: Nach dem dritten Wurf war urplötzlich die Rute krumm und die Bremse parierte schwere Kopfschläge und Oberflächendreher. Oh Mann, jetzt bloss keinen Aussteiger produzieren. Also auf rohen Eiern Richtung Ufer gedrillt, und nach einer Weile tauchte dann doch die ersehnte Rückenflosse vor mir auf.

Das Ergebnis hat die Bohne ja schon genannt: Eine dicke 54er Sommermefo mit 1,7Kg, also alles andere als eine falsche Entscheidung beim Weckerklingeln. Aber das wäre auch bei einem Schneidertag der Fall gewesen.

Bis hoffentlich zum nächsten Wochenende auf demselben Sender,

RM


----------



## Zacharias Zander (5. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Danke für die Petris und auch ein dickes Petri an den Reverend !:m


----------



## stefan08 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Fettes PETRI an allen fängern:m

war gestern mit meinem alten in wsh|supergri 18-22:30uhr er mit blech... ich wie immer mit fliege... unterwegs
in der dämmerung gings los eine bugwelle nach der anderen überall fisch |rolleyes habe 5 ganz zarte bisse an meiner fliege gehabt bei nummer 6 habe ich einen kurzen drill erleben dürfen und im sprung hat sie tschüss gesagt #q dann war der spuck auch schon wieder vorbei...als wenn jemand an der uhr gedreht hat |kopfkrat mein alter hat auf eine springerfliege einen 40 dorsch gelandet der schwimmt wieder... ich habe in der dunkelheit noch einen 30cm dorsch gelandet schwimmt auch wieder ...
war wie immer ein schöner abend


----------



## xfishbonex (6. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Gemach, Gemach, Andre :m, Ich musste erstmal ein paar Mefo-Filets in die Pfanne hauen...
> 
> Erstmal PETRI HEIL dem Zacharias! Schönes Wochenende gehabt? |supergri
> 
> ...


geiler fisch alter :gund das ist ein überspringer 
der mit den quatsch nix zutun haben will poppen und so 
lg andre


----------



## ADDI 69 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Dickes Petrie an die Fänger|wavey:
War gestern auch mal wieder unterwegs
Wo : Börgerende-Rethwisch
Wann:19.30-23.00
Wind: 3bft später 2 aus NO
Wasser: 17°C ,leicht angetrübt u. kein Kraut
Luft: 16°C um 23.00 nur noch 7°C
Womit: bis 21.00 mit Fusselrute,dann Spinnflitze mit Thor,bzw 
          Spöket Kula schwarz ,beides 26g
Was: 1 x 42er Dorsch ,sonnst nix....den hab ich mitgenommen ,
        denn meine Pfanne wollte den unbedingt kennenlernen

Morgen gehts weiter,habe nachmittag noch was in Rostock zu erledigen und danach gehts an Strand,ich brauch noch ne Trutte vorm 15.09ten:vik:

@Reverend  mann da hast ja füt dein Truttchen auch gleich noch das passende Bett (grins)


----------



## Heringsfresser (6. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

petri an alle die gefangen haben!

ich war gestern auch mitm kumpel los, von dahme und staberhuk aus, aber wir haben auf mefo keinen stich gesehen. eure fangberichte fallen aber auf fruchtbaren boden, in gedanken ist der nächste einsatz schon so gut wie geplant.

@ reverend mefo: sehr schöner bericht, als wär man dabei gewesen.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (7. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

moin moin,
War gestern und vorgestern los
Wo : Elmenhorst/Nienhagen
Wann:19.00-21.00
Wind: O-NO, zwischen 3 und 4
Waser:  leicht krautig, aber klar-Wellen bis ca.40cm
Womit:Spöket Kula verschieden Farben in 26g
Was: viele, viele mini Hornis...

Echt erstaunlich wieviel Fisch sich da rumtreibt(mini Hornis(ca.30-40cm) und viele Sandaale+einige Jungheringsschwärme), und doch keine größeren Räuber....!
Hatte erst noch auf nen Dorsch gehofft, aber auch die sind noch zufall.
Naja, eine Woche bleibt ja noch.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (7. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> @Reverend  mann da hast ja füt dein Truttchen auch gleich noch das passende Bett (grins)



Das Bett passt theoretisch sogar für eine Achziger |supergri Jetzt fehlt nur noch eine zum Antesten und Beweisen:g


----------



## xfishbonex (7. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

was hat eigentlich die chefin dazu gesagt das die fensterbank jetzt nach fisch stinkt und nicht nach blumen #hlg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo (7. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> was hat eigentlich die chefin dazu gesagt das die fensterbank jetzt nach fisch stinkt und nicht nach blumen #hlg andre



Na was wohl...gab Megger von Eggert |supergri


----------



## xfishbonex (7. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

gröööööööööööööööööööhlweiber


----------



## Zacharias Zander (7. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> gröööööööööööööööööööhlweiber




:vik::vik::g:vik::vik:


----------



## priezel (11. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Hatte heute zwei kleine angebräunte Forellen in der Kieler Innenförde. Gebissen hatten beide auf die orangefarbene Springerfliege. Dorsche wollten nicht so richtig beißen. Auch hier gab es nur zwei untermaßige beim Kollegen.
Ich geb nicht auf...irgendwann kommt auch mal wieder eine schöne, maßige.


----------



## OssiHWI (11. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Wann: 11.09.2010 4 Uhr - 8 Uhr
Wo: Redewisch - Steinbeck
Wer: Ossi und nen Kumpel
Wasser: 15°C glasklar
Wind: 1 - 2 SO
Was: nüscht
Womit: alles was fliegen konnte....

Wir mussten unbedingt nochmal los bevor bei uns die Schonzeit beginnt. Das Kapitel SommerMeFo ist damit für mich abgehakt. Hat leider nicht geklappt. Wir sind um 4 Uhr an der Angelstelle angekommen und haben alles gegeben. Mein Kumpel hat sich 3 Blinker abgerissen|kopfkrat. In der Dämmerung wurde uns klar warum: 50m vorm Strand lag alles voller Netze. Schönen Dank dem netten Fischer. der kam dann um 6.30Uhr um uns den Rest zu geben und fing an seine Netze einzuholen:r. Ist schon geil wenn man sich den Arm vom Strand aus auskugelt und der Affe einem vor der Nase rumfährt und die Netze voll hat bis oben hin#q. Nächstes Mal hab ich nen Neoprenanzug in der Tasche, den werd ich kriegen....:mAlso Leute gebt alles.....#h


----------



## Frostbeule (11. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Wann: 10.09.2010 15 Uhr - 21:30 Uhr
Wo: Fehmarn Ostküste
Wer: Ich
Wasser: 16°C leich trübe
Wind: 3-4 WSW
Was: 1 untermaßige Mefo auf Beifängerfliege, abends einen 45er Dorsch und einige u.m. Dorsche
Womit: Wobbler (sehr schnell geführt)

Sind noch einige kleine Hornhechte unterwegs,aber hat nach langer Pause mal wieder viel Spass gemacht.

Gruß


----------



## Jo Black (11. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

We play rock´n´roll  !!!!:vik:

Wollen wir die kommende Vollmondphase mal los, Gruss 





Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Moin, Kurzer Zwischenbericht von der Insel...
> 
> Ullov Löns hat wieder zugeschlagen
> 
> ...


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Wann: Gestern
Wo: Fehmarn 
Wer: Ich + Steffen
Wasser: reichlich
Wind: ja
Was: eine schöne Streamertrutte von 52cm auf Vaddis Spezialfliege. Ein netter Fisch, der an der 6er Rute für Plaisir gesorgt hat.


----------



## kraft 67 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Wann : gestern von 6.00-11.00
Wo: Mecklenb. Bucht
Wer: solo
Womit: Eisen , Fliegenflitze
Wasser: mit Netzen verziert#q

Zuerst mit Fliege begonnen - zeigte sich nach paar Würfen und nem Hammerbiß , mit wem ich mir die Badewanne teilte : Schnabelkarpfen#q ,(passen gut durch die Maschen) . Wann verp... die sich endlich in die Winterferien . 
Später flüchtende Minihornis - Blech hinkatapultiert - wieder ein zackiger Biß - noch ein respektabler Horni . 
*Familientragödie *in der Ostsee. Das wars dann auch , nur noch handlange Juniorhornis als Nachläufer .

@ Ossi : wart Ihr zwei die rechts von mir , denen der Fischer über die Rutenspitzen fahren wollte ?

Petri von Kraft !  
P.S. V.... Schonzeit


----------



## OssiHWI (13. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*



kraft 67 schrieb:


> @ Ossi : wart Ihr zwei die rechts von mir , denen der Fischer über die Rutenspitzen fahren wollte ?
> 
> Ja das waren wir....


----------



## reenscher1 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

wann: 11.09.2010  04.30 - 07.00 Uhr  
wo:rostock
was: 2 Dorsche 43cm und 46 cm, leider keine Mefo mehr
womit: die ganze Kiste voll blech und plaste
warum: weil spinnangeln in der ostsee einfach genial ist

stand voll im Fisch; millionen 3 cm kleiner heringe( denke ich) direkt am ufer, leider kein Räuber dabei


----------



## Schaper (13. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Moin,
Waren gestern mal wieder los auf Jagd!
Brodtner Ufer! 17-21 Uhr
Alles voll mit Netze.....
Wind fast keiner später etwas mehr.
Viele viele viele kleine Hornis. 
Ein maßiger Dorsch sonst leider nichts.


----------



## be1n (13. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Moink,

am Samstag erste Mefo auf Fussel auffer Insel gefangen, leider unter Maß aber trotzdem ein Heidenspaß 
eine zweite ist im Drill ausgestiegen....
der Herbst kann kommen!

Grüßle


----------



## xfishbonex (13. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Glückwunsch zur ersten fliegenmefo 
jetzt bis de richtig versaut :vik:lg andre


----------



## Dr. Komix (13. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur ersten fliegenmefo
> jetzt bis de richtig versaut :vik:lg andre



Laber nicht mal mal ein versautes Guiding wie immer (er bringt mich zum Fisch und bleibt Schneider)


----------



## xfishbonex (13. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*



Dr. Komix schrieb:


> Laber nicht mal mal ein versautes Guiding wie immer (er bringt mich zum Fisch und bleibt Schneider)


 Sag mal schnulli sei mal nicht so frech :clg andre


----------



## Dr. Komix (13. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Sag mal schnulli sei mal nicht so frech :clg andre



Wie frech? 
Wie frech ich bin, zeige ich dir mal wie man diese Mefo fänge... 
2-Würfe, 4 Mefo ;-)


----------



## speiche (14. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Moin Leudde, 
war im September schon einmal los, läuft noch alles sehr schleppend, 2 Dorsche gegen Mitternacht auf Fliege,morgens gege 6.00 Uhr eine Mefo kurz gehakt 'n paar Meter mitgenommen und dann wieder verloren.
Wenn's das Wetter zuläßt werde ich es dies Wo-Ende nochmal probieren


----------



## BliWo (14. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Moinsen,
so, nun ist auch für mich die Mefo-Saison eingeläutet.
wann: 09. -12.09
wo: Fynen Ostküste, Langeland
wer: wir zwei beide
was: 1x 55er 
warum: weil Svendborg auch ein interessantes Nachtleben hat

Gefühlte 13.487 Würfe ohne wirklichen Erfolg, ich konnte leider nur eine Untermaßige auf Blech erwischen. :cDafür noch Schnabelfische bis 80 cm. Mein Kollege aus Svendborg hingegen hat mich mal wieder mit ner 55er auf Fliege am Sbiro abgeledert; klarer Heimvorteil!

Revanche folgt am letztem Septemberwochenende auf Aeroe:vik:

Martin


----------



## Merlan (14. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Moin Leute;-)
Bin gestern mal wieder mit Blech los gewesen und habe wahre sternstunden erlebt
Wann: 13.09
Wo: Schlei
Wer: Ich
Was: eine 67 Mefo und 44 Dorsche zwischen 40 u 45 cm
Wahr echt ein geiler Abend lg Merlan.


----------



## Zacharias Zander (14. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Oha !!! |bigeyes

Na dann mal Petri !!!


----------



## Firefox2 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Na ein Dickes Petri für die 67er.
Aber ein Foto muss da auf jeden Fall noch von dir folgen


----------



## xfishbonex (16. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Hallo Leute 
Mitte September winbstärke 6-7 in böen 8 #6bei den wind musste heute meine neue 8# Richtig Leiden :q
um 7Uhr stand ich im Wasser und beim 3 wurf war die rute Richtig krumm :vik:geile sprünge geiler drill geile geheime geheim fliege was will man mehr ein 60cm bock hat sich die pinke sau reingeballert #6gucks du hier 






lg andre


----------



## Grönländer (16. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Na das ist ja mal n richtig geiler Fisch...auf so einen wa(r)te ich auch schon lange 
Petri Heil


----------



## Waveman (16. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

@ Andre, dickes, fettes Petri an Dich. Schönes Foto: Rosa Gay Garnele auf rosa Unterbüx ...|muahah:

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## ADDI 69 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Mitte September winbstärke 6-7 in böen 8 #6bei den wind musste heute meine neue 8# Richtig Leiden :q
> um 7Uhr stand ich im Wasser
> Anhang anzeigen 144609
> ...



Du Sack ,du sollst arbeiten und nich dauernd den Trutchas nachstellen und denn och noch wieder mit so rosa Schlüpferstürmer -Petrie Digger#6


----------



## Reverend Mefo (16. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Ouhauerhauerha, Andre!

Wer viel fischt der viel Fängt! Fettes Petri!


PS: Vermisst Deine Süsse jetzt einen Schlüpfer?


:vik:


----------



## xbsxrvxr (16. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

dickes petri, wirklich ne tolle figur dat fischlein#6

sehr, sehr schön!


----------



## Zacharias Zander (16. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Ganz dickes Petri @ Fishbone !!!


----------



## Zacharias Zander (16. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

... und ich sitze hier rum und langweile mich....:v


----------



## laxvän (16. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Dickes Petri auch von mir.#6
Vielleicht kann ich mich morgen auch endlich das erste Mal überhaupt ins Ostseewasser stellen (freu)


----------



## eddy (16. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Wann:       Heute 16.09.10 von     17:00-20:30 Uhr
  Wo:  Dahme TP bis Leuchtturm
  Was:  nix:c
  Womit:  Pategriesen
  Warum: weil ich schon sooooooo lange nicht mehr los war.:vik::vik:
Und wer hat den Stöpsel aus der Ostsee gezogen?|supergri #c

Das Wasser war wech, jo,wech|kopfkrat
Die erste Sandbank war kompl. freigelegt


naja beim nächsten mal|wavey:#h
eddy


----------



## xfishbonex (17. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Guten Morgen 
das war meine erste station dahme #dich bin gleich weiter gefahren  das hatte kein sinn 
bei mir ging das mit den niedrigwasser lg andre


----------



## Firefox2 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Hey Andre,
welcher Fischhändler hatte denn soooo einen schönen Fisch liegen..?


----------



## Firefox2 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

PS.  Auf jeden Fall ein Hammer Teil Petri


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Moin Moin, dickes Petri den Fängern 

Möchte mich hier auch mal melden, war vom 4. bis gestern in Boejden / Fünen.........(angeltechnisch nicht gerad ein bekanntes "Highlight" !! |bigeyes)

wann: Sonntag den 5. Sept.
wo: Boejden / DK
was: 6 (SECHS) gefärbte zwischen 30 und 45 cm
womit: Thor, 14gr, (von Falckfisch)

wann: Montag den 6. Sept.
wo: Boejden / DK
was: 1 Silber , 70cm und 3,2kg
womit: Thor, 14gr, (von Falckfisch)

Die Silberne hat beim zweiten Wurf gebissen und den Blinker komplett geschluckt!!


----------



## Zacharias Zander (18. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Petri !!!


----------



## xfishbonex (18. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

#6Geiler Fisch #6


----------



## Tewi (18. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

auch von mir nen fettes petri!!!!|bigeyes

so soll es sein!!!!#6


----------



## angelnrolfman (19. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Vielen Dank!! War für mich auch die "Schönste" bislang!! 

Nachdem ich am ersten Tag an einem Abschnitt gleich 6 "Braune" gefangen hatte (und sehr viele "Anfasser" und Nachläufer hatte), habe ich am nächsten Tag diese Stelle nicht mehr beangelt........man soll ja die "Lütten" nicht gleich verangeln, denn irgendwie haben die sich da an dieser Stelle gesammelt .......
Aber der Wechsel hat sich ja dann auch gelohnt!


----------



## Reverend Mefo (19. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Superfisch!

Fettes Petri!


----------



## Merlan (20. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Moin;-)
War gestern mal wieder genial, Ich sach bloß eins Die Dorsche sind auf der Schlei ausgebrochen 68 Dorsche, zwischen 40 u 55cm und eine feiste 55 mefo.

Wann: gestern
Wo: Schlei
Wer: ICH
Was: 68 Dorsche und eine Mefo
Womit: Geheim 

Bilder kommen noch nach auch das von der letzten Angeltour, Muss jetzt ertmal auf See Lieben gruß Merlan


----------



## Firefox2 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Erstmal ein Petri
Aber was willst Du mit 68 Dorsche..?


----------



## macmarco (20. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Wer sagt denn, dass er alle 68 Stk. mitgenommen hat????? 
Ich schreibe auch meinen Fang mit alles Fischen, heißt aber nicht dass ich alle mitgenommen habe


----------



## schl.wetterangler (20. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Denke ich auch wenn die Dorsche beissen wird man auch anspruchsvoller und packt keinen 40 oder 45iger mehr ein, zumindest geht es mir so. und wenn man 6Mefos gefangen hat 5 davon zu klein und eine braun ist hat man sie trotzdem gefangen ich seh das genau so wie mein VP


----------



## osteangler (20. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

moin,

wann:   gestern 19.09
wo:      Fehmarn
wer:     Ich + 2
was:     nüscht hängen geblieben
womit:  Blech
warum: wurde wirklich Zeit die Saison zu eröffnen, 
            auch ohne nennenswerte Vorfälle endlich mal
            wieder ein schöner Tag am Wasser!!!!!!!!!!
            Fisch wurde gesehen, gefangen, vermutlich 
            bald verspeist - jedoch nicht von uns - einen 
            schönen Fisch am Strand zu sehen lässt die 
            Motivation immer gleich in die Höhe schnellen.

MfG Oa


----------



## OssiHWI (20. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

also ich fang lieber selber einen, als mir einen anzugucken.....:m


----------



## xfishbonex (20. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

68Dorsche und eine Mefo mein glückwunsch 
und jetzt so tun das der köder eine geheime geheim waffe ist :c:c#d:vlg andre


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> 68Dorsche und eine Mefo mein glückwunsch
> und jetzt so tun das der köder eine geheime geheim waffe ist :c:c#d:vlg andre


 
So habe ich auch gedacht.......|bigeyes....mal ehrlich, gönnt man es den anderen dann nicht oder hat man Angst, dass das Gewässer leergefischt wird??#c #d. Bin noch nicht so oft hier bei euch im Mefo-Trööt unterwegs, aber sollte jemand irgendwelche Infos brauchen, funkt mich an, wenn ich kann helfe ich gern.......(auch in Bezug auf einige Norge-Gegenden kann ich bestimmt helfen, wie man z.B. unter Fjellveroya-Trööts sehen kann)  Aber jeder so, wie er mag..........


----------



## schl.wetterangler (21. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Die meisten machen kein Geheimnis aus dem Köder hat er warscheinlich nur vergessenwird er sicherlich noch korrigigieren.Ansonsten kann ich s auch nicht verstehen .Was verständlich ist denke ich das die meisten mich mit eingeschlossen keine genauen Ortsangaben machen wer will denn noch mehr Leute an seinen Lieblingsstrand locken als eh schon da sind.

mfg Andreas


----------



## Blechkate (21. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Hallo,

keine Sorge, die letzten Tage konnte man alles in die Schlei werfen, was man wollte. Die Dorsche beissen auf alles. Nur allzu leicht sollte man nicht fischen. Durch den Wind und die Strömung war an kontrolliertes angeln sonst nicht mehr zu denken.
Ich denke mal jeder hier hat den Geheimköder in seiner Köderbox.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*



schl.wetterangler schrieb:


> Die meisten machen kein Geheimnis aus dem Köder hat er warscheinlich nur vergessenwird er sicherlich noch korrigigieren.Ansonsten kann ich s auch nicht verstehen .Was verständlich ist denke ich das die meisten mich mit eingeschlossen keine genauen Ortsangaben machen wer will denn noch mehr Leute an seinen Lieblingsstrand locken als eh schon da sind.
> 
> mfg Andreas


 
Stimmt, hat er bestimmt vergessen!!!  :q:q...........


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg (23. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Hallo,
habe da mal eine kleine Frage.
Da ich immer mit meiner Spinn und Fliegenrute losziehe, lese ich hier gerade etwas von Radesund. 
Brauche ich dort eine extra Angelerlaubnis oder reicht mein Jahresfischereischein ?
Besteht die Möglichkeit dort zu waten ?
Zielfisch: Dorsch und Mefo. ?
Mefo auch mit Fliege oder nur mit blech und Springer?

Ich danke Euch jetzt schon für die Antworten.


----------



## OssiHWI (23. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*



Gummifisch01 schrieb:


> Besteht die Möglichkeit dort zu warten ?


 

Klar, das kannste überall machen wo du willst. Die Frage wäre nur auf wen oder was...oder meintest du waten???


----------



## Zacharias Zander (23. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Nabends...:m

Wer : Shez und ich
Wo : Fehmarn & Ost-Holstein
Wann : 23.09  9-12Uhr Fehmarn & 13-17Uhr OH
Wetter : Astreines sonniges T-Shirtwetter
Wind : Eigentlich nicht vorhanden
Fänge : Shez 2 untermassige,eine auf Fehmarn und eine in OH,ich nix.
Womit : Snaps 25g kupfer

Sonstiges : Ich hab leider meine bis jetzt größte Mefo im Drill nachn paar Minuten verloren,hab sie auch schon gesehen...#q
Schätze mal so um die 70cm wird sie gehabt haben,man das macht mich echt fertig,aber was solls...
Morgen Nachmittag gehts zusammen mitn Baro bis Samstag Nachmittag anne Küste,da geht bestimmt noch was!!!

Danach ist erstmal leider für 6-8 Wochen Schluss mit fischen,weil ich nächste Woche am linken Ellbogen operiert werde.:v


----------



## xfishbonex (23. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

|bigeyesEs gibt Fische die du haben sollst und es gibt Fische die du nicht haben sollst 
Mensch alder die bekommst du noch mal die 70 wetten 
schade für dich 
dafür ein petri an deinen kollegen 
lg andre


----------



## OssiHWI (23. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Petri Heil erstmal....


So langsam fang ich an grenzübergreifend zu denken...werd doch glatt mal nen Ausreiseantrag bei meiner besseren Hälfte stellen....


----------



## ADDI 69 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Mach das ,is aber auch kein Garant dafür das du wat fängst. Ich kann dies Jahr ein Lied davon singen#q

@zacharias : dann nimm die Fusselrute,fliegenwedeln is nich so anstrengend wie diese schnöde kurbelei mit der Spinne und die 70er kommt noch so wie X es schon gesagt hat ,die eine sollst du haben und die andere eben nich ....dat wird schon:q:q:q


----------



## OssiHWI (23. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

@ Addi

Versuch macht klug....Ausserdem, wer hält denn 3 Monate ohne ne Mefo durch??? Da bleibt einem ja nichts anderes übrig als in den Westen zu flüchten....


----------



## MaikP (23. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Moin zusammen,
habe seit langen auch mal wieder was zu berichten.
Nachdem wir die 300 km mit der schönen Baustelle vor Lübeck abgespult hatten ging es bei abflauenden Westwind erstmal schön in die Welle:q

Wann:21.9
Wer:Freund und ich
Wo :Ostholstein und Fehmarn
Wann:17.00 - 21.00
Wind: kräftig aus West
Wasser: Schöne Welle ,leicht Tübe, wenig Kraut
Womit:Spinne mit dickem Snaps in hellgrün + Beifänger
Was: 54 er Mefo und 45er Dorsch 
Es war *gerade* noch fischbar aber der Wind flaute ab und es wurde immer besser. Die Mefo hat weit draußen zugeschlagen ,habe sie dann *gestrandet.*
Dann den üblichen Kurztripdöner eingelegt und für 5 Stunden inne Pension.
Beim Bier haben wir uns dann ausgemalt wie geil es wäre morgen früh Fische beim Jagen zu sehen und gezielt anzuwerfen......:q:q:q

Da wir bequem fliegenfischen wollten Angelplatz mit fast Ententeich ausgesucht und um 6.30 ab ans Wasser.Nach einer halben Stunde sah ich 300m weiter einen Fisch aus dem Wasser fliegen ,also Laufschritt marsch.Dann sprang auch schon die nächste Mefo und im nächsten Moment spritzten dann kleinen Tobis auseinander. Endlich mal ein richtig spannendes fischen:q:q:q.
Schnell fishbones geheimen Geheimköder montiert und bereit die 70er zu verhaften. 3 Würfe ...Biss...Fisch hängt...mäßige Gegenwehr...und dann landete ich einen 30er *Barsch:vik:*Die nächsten 3 Stunden sahen wir immer mal wieder ne Mefo springen ,aber die Tobiasfisch spritzten ständig auseinander.Wir konnten Verfolgungsjagten über
50m sehen.:qgeil.In den 3 Stunden probierten wir ne Menge verschiedene Köder durch. Mein Freund hatte mehrere Anfasser konnte aber nichts verhaften. An der Spinnrute konnte ich dann einen großen Hornhecht (Sch..ße die sind ja auch da!) mit einen dünnen Sommet haken, der sich aber wieder abschüttelte.Irgendwie gelang es uns nicht den passenden Köder zu finden und richtig zu präsentieren.. 
Und die Mefos jagten weiter die Tobis...
Wir legten eine lange Pause ein und gingen zum Essen zurück zum Auto.
Nachmittags um 4 gings weiter.
Und die Mefos jagten immer noch die Tobis...
Der Spaß ging weiter.:q:q:q
Dann endlich Biss, auf meine in Zeitlupe geführte geheime Geheimgarnele, Fisch hängt und nach schönen Drill sicher *gestrandet*.
Mein Freund ging leider leer aus ,konnte aber 2 Tage vorher 2 gute Zander verhaften. Da war ich der Schneider.Es war ein echt super spannender Angeltag.:vik:
Wann:22.9
Wer:Freund und ich
Wo :Ostholstein und Fehmarn
Wann:7.00 - 11.00 und 16.00- 19.00
Wind: Süd 1 bft
Wasser: klar,ruhig
Womit:Fliegenrute ,geheimes Geheimgarnelenmuster
Was: 51er Mefo

Wünsche allen einen spannenden Angeltag.
Grüße MailP


----------



## laxvän (23. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Schöner Bericht und ein Petri von mir. 
Am vergangenen Sonntag habe ich es trotz des größten Sch...wetters in Kiel auch endlich geschafft meine Mefo Ausrüstung einzuweihen:vik:.
Es ist zwar nichts hängen geblieben aber ich bin auch so schon angefixt und kann es kaum erwarten den nächsten Versuch zu starten:l


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

@MaikP

super Bericht !!!  #6  Ja, kann man doch schon "etwas nervös" werdeen, wenn man die Dinger rauben sieht!!

Dickes Petri zu dem schönen Fisch!!  #6


----------



## Zacharias Zander (24. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Petri an MaiP und seinen Kumpel !!!

Wie geil....Ich fahr nachher auch wieder los....


----------



## Reverend Mefo (24. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Schöner Bericht!

Aber Fischbohnes Köder funktionieren nur, wenn er Sie nicht selbst fischt |muahah:

Solche Tage sind geil, an denen mal die Mefos jagen sieht und weiss, es ist eigentlich nur eine Frage der Zeit....


Foto vom Barsch?

Gruß,

RM


----------



## macmarco (24. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Wann: 23.09.10, 19.45h-21.30h
Wo: OH Küste
Wer: Ich
Was: 1x 35 cm#c, 1x 57 cm:q, 1x verloren |uhoh:
       + 7 Dorsche zw. 35-45cm

War nen super Abend, dunkel, Vollmund und der Fich biss....Schade, dass ich die eine nicht zu Gesicht bekam, diese war definitiv größer alsdie 57er....aber wat will man mehr :q:q:q Hatte mehr Fänge als die beiden Brandungsangler die ich mit hatte 


Das Bild ist net so pralle, aber naja Handykamera


----------



## goeddoek (24. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Digges Petri, Micmac #h #6 :m

Habe mir leider den Zeh reell verstaucht und muss mich daher auf's Fliegenbinden beschränken :c

Also - hau noch eine für den dänischen Onkel raus #h


----------



## Traveangler (24. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Wann:...19.20.21.22.23.24.9
Wer: ich
Wo :BU Travemünde
Wann:meist von 7.20-9.00 und 18.00-21.00
Wind: mal so mal so

ich war die letzten Wochen fast täglich immer kurz am Wasser, Fische habe ich leider keine gesehen .... obwohl das stimmt nicht ganz.

Letzten so vor 3 oder 4 Tagen komme ich am Parkplatz an und sehe schon ein bekanntes Gesicht ! Kurz hin bissl geqatscht zeigt er mir eine schöne 50er Mefo die er gerade verhaftet hat .Ich kurz gratuliert und wech ab ans Wasser. 3 Std Blech ins Wasser geschmissen ..... nix !

Naja morgen dann

Von wegen morgen dann...

Ich 0720 am BU , sehe oben vom Ufer einen Angler im Wasser stehen. Der Knüppel krum wie sonst was. Habe mir das Schauspiel 10 min von oben angeschaut .. Naja dachte ich gehst schon mal runter ans Wasser...evtl bist du ja heute auch mal dran .

Noch mal 10 min später konnte ich dann sehen wie der Angler eine 72er Mefo Kescherte #r geiler Fisch |bigeyes

Naja .. ich ging mal wieder lehr aus :c

So geht das seit einiger Zeit.



Heute morgen dann wieder am Wasser , Fische jagen gesehen , gefangen ........  NIX ( war ja klar )


Ich habe mitlerweile 856841265724³ Würfe auf dem Rutenzähler stehen , ich muss doch langsamm mal dran sein .Ist echt wie Verhext . Seit dem Frühjahr keine Forelle mehr .

Wer von euch hat eine Voodoo Puppe mit meinem Namen und nen durchgestrichenen Fisch drauf ?


----------



## Traveangler (24. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

@macmarco



> Wann: 24.09.10, 19.45h-21.30h
> Wo: OH Küste
> Wer: Ich
> Was: 1x 35 cm#c, 1x 57 cm:q, 1x verloren |uhoh:
> + 7 Dorsche zw. 35-45cm




Geil , Du weist jetzt schon was Du heute abend Fangen wirst :q


----------



## Patty (24. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wann: 24.09.10, 19.45h-21.30h
> Wo: OH Küste
> Wer: Ich
> Was: 1x 35 cm#c, 1x 57 cm:q, 1x verloren |uhoh:
> ...



Moin Mc,

dickes Petri von mir! Bin im Moment noch ziemlich im Stress, will aber am 2. Oktober den Mefo-Herbst eröffnen. Hast Du Lust? Bischen einwerfen für Fynen....

Gruß Patty


----------



## Reverend Mefo (24. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Schöner Fisch! Petri!


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Dickes Petri allen Fängern!!! #6 

(Und da, wo es noch nicht geklappt hat, kann ich nur sagen......"weiterschmeissen" bis der Arzt (oder die Forelle) kommt!!!)#c


----------



## Salty Waterboy (24. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wann: *24.09.10*, *19.45h-21.30h*


 
Wow, kannst du in die Zukunft schauen? 

Dickes Petri!!!

Natürlich auch allen anderen Fängern!!!#6

Gruß Belly


----------



## xfishbonex (24. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

|bigeyesPetri den fängern |bigeyes
Maik 
wenn du gesehen hast wie die mefos die tobis jagen 
wieso hast du denn nicht ein flatwing oder eine tobi fliege 
genommen 
wenn die viecher schon hunger haben und man sieht was sie fressen 
denn würde ich sofort handeln 

lg andre 
stell hier mal ein foto rein von mein geheimen geheim fliegen :q:q:q


----------



## xfishbonex (24. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

:g 15cm tobi :g gucks du hier 
der hätte geballert 
	

		
			
		

		
	




lg andre


----------



## MaikP (24. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

N abend schön,
wir haben natürlich auch zig Tobi-Immitate in allen Varianten gestript. Hat bei meinem Freund auch Anfasser gegeben.
Gefunzt hat dann letztendlich die Hüpfgarnele.
Anbei die Bilder von den geheimen Geheimködern.#6
Hallo RM vom Barsch und der anderen Mefo gibt es nur ein Schlachteplattenbild.Wenns sein soll noch mal melden.
Wünsch allen spannendes Fischen.
Gruß MaikP


----------



## stint11 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> |bigeyesPetri den fängern |bigeyes
> Maik
> wenn du gesehen hast wie die mefos die tobis jagen
> wieso hast du denn nicht ein flatwing oder eine tobi fliege
> ...


 
Hallo Andre,

wo Du recht hast, haste recht#h

Petri allen Fängern.

Gruß Sönke


----------



## Zacharias Zander (25. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Petri den Fängern !!!#6

So,wir sind auch vonne Küste zurück und ich konnte die größte Mefo meines bisherigenden Lebens sicher landen.:vik:
Aber leider hab ich die magischen 70cm um 2cm verfehlt...:c

So, nun die gewöhnlichen Daten...

Wann : 24.9 17-20Uhr
Wo : OH
Wer : Der Baron Shez und ich
Wetter : Bedekt mit ab und zu Regen.
Wind : Fast nicht vorhanden
Fänge : Der Baron nix,Shez nix und ich eine untermassige
Fangköder : Mörre Silda perlmutt/grün 22g

Sonstiges : Der Baron hat noch eine gute nach kurzen Drill verloren...


Wann : 25.9 6-13uhr
Wo : OH
Wer : Der Baron,Shez,Jan und ich
Wetter : Zuerst bedekt mit ab und zu Regen,nachher ab und an Sonnenschein.
Wind : Zuerst gefühlte 5 Bft aus West,mit der Zeit immer weniger.
Fänge : Der Baron nix,Shez nix,Jan eine ca. 60er knall braune Mefo und ich ein knapp 50er Dorsch und eine dicke 68er Mefo
Fangköder : Snaps grün/gelb 25g,Snaps weiß/grün/gelb 25g und Snaps lila/schwarz

Sonstiges : Der Baron hat noch 2 dicke,die aber auch knall braun waren,kurz vorm landen verloren...Die eine hatte auf jeden fall Ü70 Maß !!!

So,nun ist erstmal wegen meiner OP ein paar Wochen Schluss mit fischen,aber das war ja ein gelungender Abschluss.

Ich wünsche allen viel Erfolg die demnächst anne Küste kommen.

Hier noch 2 Pics...

Anhang anzeigen 145426


Anhang anzeigen 145427


----------



## venni-kisdorf (25. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

moin moin, hatte heute mal wieder einen Kurz-Trip an die Küste DK/ALS gemacht von 9uhr -13 uhr ... das einzigste was ich gefangen hatte war 4 X Silber zwischen ca. 30-35cm  die natürlich wieder schwimmen um weiter zuwachsen....  ich hatte das Gefühl das ich mitten im Kindergarten gefischt hatte ...wo sind die Großen ??!!??

Es kann nur besser werden ....

Allen Fängern ein dickes Petri... 
Gruß


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Super dickes Petri an die Fänger!!!   #6

Sind ja wunderschöne Fische aus dem Wasser gekommen!!!#h


----------



## HD4ever (25. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

schöner Fänge !!! Glückwunsch zu dem Silberbarren und alles gute für die OP ! #h


----------



## xfishbonex (25. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

|bigeyesAlter Schwede ist das ein geiler Bock :gpetri Heil 
Dazu 
die sieht echt Wunderschön  aus :klg andre


----------



## ADDI 69 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Petri den Fängern !!!#6
> 
> So,wir sind auch vonne Küste zurück und ich konnte die größte Mefo meines bisherigenden Lebens sicher landen.:vik:
> Aber leider hab ich die magischen 70cm um 2cm verfehlt...:c
> ...



Dickes Petrie zu der Ausbeute
 -hab lange nicht mehr eine so wunderschon gezeichnete Meerforelle gesehen....Geiler Fisch#6#6#6
@zacharias : na siehste ,letztens die große verlören und heute dieser Traumfisch-da haben unsere tröstenden worte doch was gebracht|wavey:


----------



## Zacharias Zander (25. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Danke für die Petris,das war echt ein geiles Erlebnis,was ich so schnell nicht vergessen werde...


----------



## Reverend Mefo (25. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Mensch Zacharias, was für ein geiler Fisch! Der muss echt Alarm gemacht haben.

Und noch einer für die ganzen "Punkte auf der Schwanzflosse = Refo" - Spezis obendrauf!

Petri!!


----------



## egalo (25. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

@zacharias 
ja knaller fisch dickes petri nochmal
ich hab dann noch mal bis es dunkel wurde durchgezogen, konnte dann in der dämmerung noch ne untermassige erwischen mehr ging dann nich
war aber ne super tag!! gerne wieder!
gruß jan


----------



## laxvän (25. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Dickes Petri auch von mir zur tollen Trutte.
Die ist wirklich wunderschön:k
aber auch der Dorsch ist ein Klassebeifang.


----------



## timo85 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

petri! absolut geiler fisch !!!


----------



## holgerson (26. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Na 3 Monaten ohne Salzwasser gehts morgen auch endlich wieder los.
Dickes Petri an alle Fänger und ich wünsch euch ne schöne Saison 2010/2011!

(Ergebnisse) kommen morgen:...:m


----------



## Schaper (26. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Fettes Petri! Bin jetzt auch unterwegs ab auf die Insel mit TimoHl! Wünscht uns glück! Bericht gibt's später!!


----------



## Tewi (26. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Auch von mir nen fettes Petri zum fast schon Ausnahmefisch!!!

in zwei Wochen geht es für ein paar Kumpels und meiner einer ab in Richtung DK Lolland.....

Fliegendosen sind gefüllt und die neue Rute ist auch unterwegs!!!!|rolleyes


----------



## Zacharias Zander (26. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Jo,nochmals danke für die Petris !!!

@ Egalo
Wenn ich wieder fit bin,fahren wir sofort los...


----------



## egalo (26. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

War dann heute nochmal los.

Wann : 26.7. 10-16:30Uhr
Wo : OH
Wer : Ich
Wetter :Bisschen Regen .
Wind : doll bis ganz doll
Fänge : 4 mal untermassig
Fangköder :Snaps silber/flieder

Trotz des heftigen Sturms sind dann doch noch 4 kleine Grönis rausgekommen. Hatte dann noch einen dicken Biss den ich leider nicht mehr verwandeln konnte. Am Ende musste ich dann doch vor dem ganzen Kraut kapitulieren. Hab mir dann nochmal Dahmshowed angeguckt wo aber an Angeln nicht wirklich zu denken war bei ca. 3m Wellen und gefühlten 100 Surfern. 
Gruß Egalo


----------



## Zacharias Zander (26. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Na dann nochmal Petri zu den 4 Lüdden !!!


----------



## Schaper (26. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Wann: 26.10 6.00 -12.00 Uhr
Wo: Insel
Wer: Ich und Timo85
Was 1x 55 er Mefo

Wir waren heute morgen auf der Insel. Aufm Hinweg Weltuntergang.  Gefühlte Tischtennisball grosse Regentropfen. Erst voll im Wind  gestanden,aber nach einer Stunde Kraut am Haken haben wir die Stelle  gewechselt. Zum Glück hat ne Insel ja 2 Seiten. ;-)
Dort angekommen das gleiche Spiel nur andersrum. Wind 4-5 eher 5 ausm  Rücken, da konnten unsere Blechköder mit leichtigkeit ins Kühle Nass  geworfen werden.

Ich hatte nach einer guten Stunde den ersten zarten Biss zu melden.
Kurz darauf war die Rute dann für ca. 10 sek gebogen. Aber es sollte  wohl nicht sein. Fisch hat sich im Sprung befreien können.#q Von weitem  würde ich sagen gerade so maßig, also nicht so schlimm, die kann noch  weiter wachsen.
Spätestens jetzt wussten wir sie sind da.
Also weiter, weiter, weiter.........

Dann der Biss bei Timo.
Rute gebogen bis zum Anschlag, sah nach einem sehr netten Drill aus. Und  der sollte es auch werden. Die Blanke 55er hat sich bestimmt 6-7 mal  aus dem Wasser geschraubt und dazu einige Fluchten zurück zwischen die  Steine gewagt. Doch wie ihr unten sehen könnt, der Fisch konnte sicher  im Kescher gelandet werden. 
Und somit konnten wir mit einem guten Gefühl unseren kleinen  Angelausflug beenden. Freuen uns schon auf morgen Früh. Dann folgt Part  2|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Dickes Petri an die Fänger!!!  #6

Wetter / Wind-technisch wurden die Fische bestimmt hart erarbeitet!!|rolleyes #h


----------



## Ines (26. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Alle Achtung, bei dem Wetter.#6
Mein laienhafter Verstand sagt mir bei der Bildbetrachtung, dass das auch ein Lachs sein könnte?


----------



## Wildshark (26. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Auch von mir noch mal hier ein DICKES Petri!

Fein gemacht!!

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Traveangler (26. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Petri !!

Geiler Fisch !

Würde vom Maul/Auge her auch fast auf Lachs tippen !

bin mir zu 50 / 50 sicher |bla:


----------



## Tewi (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Petri allen Fängern weiter so!!!


----------



## xfishbonex (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Hallo Leute 
das ist ne meerforelle:glg andre 
petri dazu


----------



## sundeule (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Ich seh da auch nix laxiges. Petri zur Mefffo!


----------



## Reverend Mefo (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Einige Merkmale könnten theoretisch Lax sein, aber Gesamteindruck m.E. eindeutig Mefo.

Petri!


----------



## Firefox2 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Ich will auch......... na mal sehen vielleicht am Sonntag Nachmittag.
Ach ja ein fettes Petri zum Giganten, den Anderen natürlich auch ;o)

Weiter so


----------



## sandro82 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Hallo!
Nur mal ne kleine Frage neben bei??
Habe öfters beim Nacht fischen öfters so ein Neon Licht zwischen den Steinen im Wasser gesehen.Was ist das?


----------



## goeddoek (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Das waren Neonsalmler > http://www.neonsalmler.de/der-neonsalmler.jpg   

Nein, im Ernst - das ist das sogenannte Meeresleuchten > http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meeresleuchten


----------



## sandro82 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Danke schön für die antwort. Dache erst es sind Garnelen .


----------



## xbsxrvxr (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

moin, wenn es vereinzelt war, waren es wahrscheinlich rippenquallen.
hab ich auch schon öfter gesehen!
bei berührung fangen sie an zu leuchten.

schönen gruß tom


----------



## sandro82 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Wo ich im Wasser stand waren Steine und Muscheln da zwischen hat es immer wieder aufgeblinkt das sah Seher interesant aus.


----------



## dasBo87 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Wann : 22.09.2010 07:50Uhr
Wo : Dänemark, Bach: Lilleå
Wer : Ich!
Wetter : Sonnig
Wind : Windstill
Fangköder : Mepps größe 4, Kupfer

Moin, moin...
habe meine erste Meerforelle gefangen, 51cm...
Gruß bo


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Erstmal Petri.

Sagt mal, habt ihr neuerdings was am Rücken oder wieso haltet ihr auf einmal eure Fische alle so schwul in die Kamera.

Dieses Gepose kann man ja bei Hecht- oder Zanderanglern verstehen, aber wir angeln doch auf Edelfische und sollten bei der Präsentation auch die nötige und angemessene Contenance bewahren.


----------



## vazzquezz (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*



Ullov Löns schrieb:


> ..., aber wir angeln doch auf Edelfische und sollten bei der Präsentation auch die nötige und angemessene Contenance bewahren.



@Ulli: ... und beim Kommentieren erst recht! Ziemlich flach, Dein Posting! Da ist man anderes von Dir gewohnt!#c

V.


----------



## bamse34 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Moin erstmal!
Also ich kann keinen großen Unterschied bei den Fotos zu deinem Benutzerbild feststellen! Frage mich manchmal warum man immer etwas Negatives finden muß! Es sind doch nur Fotos!
Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## Jason V (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*



Ullov Löns schrieb:


> Erstmal Petri.
> 
> Sagt mal, habt ihr neuerdings was am Rücken oder wieso haltet ihr auf einmal eure Fische alle so schwul in die Kamera.



Ich kann nicht mehr...|muahah:


Ullov Löns schrieb:


> Dieses Gepose kann man ja bei Zanderanglern verstehen



Was soll das denn heissen?! |supergri


----------



## Truttafriend (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Mal locker durch die Hose atmen Ulli. 
Deine erste Mefo sah bestimmt auch schwul aus. |supergri
Vor 20 Jahren hatte ich noch ´ne gelbe Regenjacke an und hätte mich mit dem Bild bei den Village People bewerben können.


----------



## xfishbonex (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*



Ullov Löns schrieb:


> Erstmal Petri.
> 
> Sagt mal, habt ihr neuerdings was am Rücken oder wieso haltet ihr auf einmal eure Fische alle so schwul in die Kamera.
> 
> Dieses Gepose kann man ja bei Hecht- oder Zanderanglern verstehen, aber wir angeln doch auf Edelfische und sollten bei der Präsentation auch die nötige und angemessene Contenance bewahren.


 Hallo Uli 
Wie kommst du denn auf so ein scheiß das wir die fische schwul in die kamera halten #qwenn ich dein foto sehe mit der meeräsche da sehe ich genauso ein angler wie wir alle 
und ne mefo ist schon lange kein edel fisch mehr wir angler machen die  meerforelle  zum edel fisch 
der zander der hecht das sind edel fische das sieht man ja am preis in den läden 
also bleib mal ganz locker hier 
und mach mal keine schlechte laune hier 
lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> Mal locker durch die Hose atmen Uli.
> Deine erste Mefo sah bestimmt auch schwul aus. |supergri
> Vor 20 Jahren hatte ich noch ´ne gelbe Regenjacke an und hätte mich mit dem Bild bei den Village People bewerben können.


 geiles avater tim :k


----------



## dasBo87 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Fische in einer Alditütte machen sich eh besser auf einem Foto!

ACHTUNG IRONIE


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Gott o gott,...

Bei den hier sonst vorherrschenden Gaga-Postings und Smileyorgien hätte ich nicht erwartet, dass das hier weitestgehend humorfreie Zone ist.

Hier ist doch sonst immer alles "easy alder digger" und überhaupt :vik::vik::vik:

und nun |krach:. 

Timsen! Geiles Foto!

Es scheinen ja doch einige trotz des Fehlens der sonst üblichen Smileys die Ironie erkannt zu haben, ich dachte spätestens beim Edelfisch wäre das doch klar gewesen.

Bei allen anderen, deren Gefühle ich verletzt habe, entschuldige ich mich nun in aller Form und Öffentlichkeit. 

Vielleicht sollten wir meine Reue zum Anlass nehmen kurz in uns zu gehen und darüber nachdenken was wir in Zukunft besser machen wollen. Dann würde etwas, was beinahe richtig schlimm geworden wäre, sich doch noch zum  Guten wenden und wir könnten letztlich alle davon profitieren.

Ach so, die Meeräsche halte ich deswegen so komisch, weil sie kurz auf einen Schnappschuß sollte, nachdem ich sie im Wasser abgehakt und bevor ich sie zurück gesetzt habe. 

Vielleicht hätte man auch die Behandlung von gefärbten Herbstfischen diskutieren können, aber soweit wollen wir mal nicht gehen, dann gäbe es ja richtig Zoff und das will ja keiner.


----------



## goeddoek (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*



dasBo87 schrieb:


> Fische in einer Alditütte machen sich eh besser auf einem Foto!
> 
> ACHTUNG IRONIE




Nö - hab so 'ne todschicke von Smirrnoff #6 Das führt die Leute auf die ganz falsche Fährte ( na, ja - von Folts Kruiden gibts ja auch keine :c )


@ Graf Krolock

Sei froh, dass das hier nicht mein Forenbereich ist - ich hätt Dich für 99 Jahre auf die Reservebank geschickt  :q :q


----------



## schl.wetterangler (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Erst mal Petri nach Dk schöner Fisch!
Oh haua ha hier weht einem aber wieder ein eisiger Wind um die Ohren erinnert mich son bissl ans Frühjahr als Schnee lag das Wasser noch zu kalt und keiner zu Mefo kam da kochten die Emotionen Ähnlich ,könnte es vieleicht an der Schonzeit seit dem 15. liegen?
Sollte von mir mal so ein schwules Bild auftauchen Nicht meckern ich hatte schon Zwei Bandscheibenvorfälle und bin deshalb gerade in ner Umschulung weil als Forstwirt berufsunfähig. 
Also Sorry vorweg da kommen hoffentlich noch n paar:m


----------



## schl.wetterangler (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

|supergriich meine natürlich Fotos von Fischen mit mir,nicht Bandscheibenvorfälle nicht das wer den letzten Satz falsch versteht


----------



## ADDI 69 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Das waren Neonsalmler > http://www.neonsalmler.de/der-neonsalmler.jpg
> 
> Nein, im Ernst - das ist das sogenannte Meeresleuchten > http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meeresleuchten



Hatte dieses Phänomen auch in Klausdorf als ich mit Xbone unterwegs war ,dieses leuchten war aber Punktuell und ca Untertassengroß ....sah aus als wenn ne Kopflampe unter Wasser rumdümpelt|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat#c#c hast dafür auch ne Erklärung?Googeln brachte bei mir nix alles was ich fand bezog sich auf irgendwelche blöden Einzeller;+


----------



## ADDI 69 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Hallo Uli
> Wie kommst du denn auf so ein scheiß das wir die fische schwul in die kamera halten #qwenn ich dein foto sehe mit der meeräsche da sehe ich genauso ein angler wie wir alle
> und ne mefo ist schon lange kein edel fisch mehr wir angler machen die  meerforelle  zum edel fisch
> der zander der hecht das sind edel fische das sieht man ja am preis in den läden
> ...




Oh ha X der Hecht is bei mir bestimmt kein Edelfisch,so viel wie von den Viechern hier bei uns in den Seen rumschwimmen|bigeyes nen Zander schon eher oder ne Bachfo ausm Fluß


----------



## timo85 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

So Bericht vom Part 2

 Wann:heute 10.00-15.00 uhr
 Wo : Fehmarn
 Wind:2-3 aus NO
 Was:mal wieder ein ausschlizter#q
 Womit: Trutta durchlaufblinker

 Leider konnten wir heute keine mefo überzeugen mit uns nach
  hause zu komme. Aber : Schaper hat mal wieder einen Drill verk.....#h|supergri
 Naja vielleicht klappt es ja am wochenende wieder.

Ps: mal so am rande hab noch eine Guideline LPX komplett mit schnur und rolle im keller rumliegen. kein jahr alt!Wer Interesse hat schreibt kurz ne pn
dann gibst auch mehr infos

Gruß Timo


----------



## xbsxrvxr (28. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

moin addi, das waren rippenquallen.
 schönen gruß


----------



## Reverend Mefo (28. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*



observer schrieb:


> moin addi, das waren rippenquallen.
> schönen gruß




Untertassengroß = Baltische Leuchtscholle


----------



## wasser-ralf (28. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Hey ADDI, 
schau mal in die Fachbücher. Der Hecht ist sehr wohl ein Edelfisch.


----------



## mefohunter84 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Hatte dieses Phänomen auch in Klausdorf als ich mit Xbone unterwegs war ,dieses leuchten war aber Punktuell und ca Untertassengroß ....sah aus als wenn ne Kopflampe unter Wasser rumdümpelt|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat#c#c hast dafür auch ne Erklärung?Googeln brachte bei mir nix alles was ich fand bezog sich auf irgendwelche blöden Einzeller;+



Moin Addi,

dem Manne kann geholfen werden.
Infos zum Meeresleuchten findest Du u.a. hier:
*http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meeresleuchten*

In der Ostsee habe ich dieses "Schauspiel" schon mehrfach beobachtet.
Am intnsivsten war es mal, als ich mit dem BB vor Steinbeck in den späten Abendstunden unterwegs war. Bei jedem Flossenschlag mit den Flossen war ein fantastisch grünlich leuchtender Strudel zu sehen. Selbst wenn ich den Köder schneller durch das Wasser gezogen habe.
Fisch hatte ich an diesem Abend sehr wenig. Nur einen Dorsch.
In den Ozeanen gibt es von diesen Algen soviele dass, wenn ein Schiff die riesigen Flächen durchfährt, die "Leuchtspur" aus dem All zu sehen sind.
Dazu gab es schon mehrfach Berichte.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## schl.wetterangler (28. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Jepp das selbe habe ich auch schon beobachtet war nachts mit wathose hinter den Dorschen her die .bei jeder schnelleren Bewegung gab es ein grünes phosporisierendes Leuchten im aufbewirbelten Wasser und den Blinker konnte man auch shon auf 5 meter Enfernung sehen denke auch das sind Algen war nämlich immer zu bestimmten Zeiten im  späten Herbst wenn das Wasser so etwa die gleiche Temperatur hatte.
Also für mich ist auch eher die Mefo der Edlere Fisch ist von der Qualität des Fleisches mit dem Hecht nicht vergleichbar (ich esse was ich fange) und  Anglerisch etwas anspruchsvoller .Wenn ich daran denke wie oft ich unverichteter Dinge ohne Trutte wieder die Heimreise angetreten habe weil das Wetter nicht passte ich im Fisch stand aber sie  nicht die Springerfl. oder die Blinker meines  kompletten Arsenales wollten oder an dem Tag einfach mal nicht da waren. Wenn ich dagegen bei uns um die Ecke 10min  in die Lewitz fahre kann ich die Hechte fast auf Ansage fangen wäre nicht schwer und ist auch schon häufiger vorgekommen das ich 5 Hechte und mehr gefangen habe bis einer mein persönlich festgelegtes Mindestmaß ereicht hatte und mitdurfte .
@Timo85 mal ne Frage habt ihr in SH keine Schonzeit in Mv  15.09-14.12 für Mefo


----------



## macmarco (28. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Waren gestern und heute (an verschiedenen Strandabschnitten) um den Mefos mal nachzustellen... aber was soll ich sagen, das angeln ist unmöglich ! |krach: Überall 40-50 m trübes Wasser.. da sieht man nüschts, jar nüschts #c 

Naja.. Hoffe mal zum WE legt sich die trübe Suppe wieder :g


----------



## finnson (28. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Moin moin, möchte morgen früh gegen 6 uhr auf fehmarn zum mefofischen starten. es ist wind aus nord ost angesagt. welche stellen sind bei dem windverhältnissen gut zu fischen und gibts ein paar tipps zum fischen mit blinker?

ich bin für alle antworten offen.
mfg finnson


----------



## macmarco (28. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Moin...

Denke eher, dass du gar nicht zum fischen kommst.. Die braune Suppe zieht sich komplett an den Stränden lang... Fischen macht da keinen Sinn


----------



## finnson (28. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

shit, auch nicht an der westküste wo ablandiger wind kommt
?


----------



## macmarco (28. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Den gleichen Gedanken hatten wir auch gehabt und sind die Stellen angefahren... Aber gewohntes Bild #c


----------



## finnson (28. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

vielleicht ists morgen besser? oder gibt es sonst gute stellen auf dem weg? komm aus kiel....


----------



## macmarco (28. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

vllt. solltest du es in der Förde porbieren, aber sonst ist das net dolle bei uns.. Es wird überall so aussehen....


----------



## ADDI 69 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Moin Addi,
> 
> dem Manne kann geholfen werden.
> Infos zum Meeresleuchten findest Du u.a. hier:
> ...



Moin Rolf ,kleine Lichtpunkte im Wasser wat aussieht wie ersoffene Glühwürmchen kenn ich von Als und solche leuchtenden Schlieren im Wasser an Steinen oder an der Wathose auch ich meinte eher dieses:





ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Hatte dieses Phänomen auch in Klausdorf als ich  mit Xbone unterwegs war ,dieses leuchten war aber Punktuell und ca Untertassengroß ....sah aus als wenn ne Kopflampe unter Wasser  rumdümpelt|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat#c#c hast dafür auch ne Erklärung?Googeln brachte bei mir nix alles was ich fand bezog sich auf irgendwelche blöden Einzeller;+



@ observer: Rippenquallen|kopfkratso groß|kopfkrat;+ dachte das sind irgendwelche Garnelen die leuchten oder Fische....hmmm man lernt halt nie aus. Ich war jedenfalls so fasziniert von dem Schauspiel das ich darüber total das fischen vergessen habe und gut 20min wie angewurzelt auf einer Stelle stand um das zu beobachten,sah im ersten Moment echt unheimlich aus|wavey:


----------



## ADDI 69 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Untertassengroß = Baltische Leuchtscholle



 du Witzbold...nimm deine Kopflampe,schalt sie ein und versenke sie nachts in 1m tiefem Wasser dann hast du den vergleich


----------



## finnson (28. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

ok,danke für die schnelle antwort!! mfg


----------



## Traveangler (28. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

das sind Rippenquallen , letztes jahr war das noch schlimmer .

Wir sind letztes Jahr nachts mit dem Boot drausen gewesen , es sah aus als ob wir wie ein Komet einen schweif hinter uns herzogen .


----------



## timo85 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*



macmarco schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> Denke eher, dass du gar nicht zum fischen kommst.. Die braune Suppe zieht sich komplett an den Stränden lang... Fischen macht da keinen Sinn





moin stimmt nicht ganz habe am letzten sonntag auf fehmarn eine 55er verhaftet bei genau den bedingungen.mo sowie auch di  sind 2 rausgekommen und 3 sind im drill verloren gegangen.eine sogar mit fliege .hmm laß mal überlegen wie der strand hieß.................. ach ja flügge :m also ran an den speck auch bei diesem wetter geht was


----------



## finnson (28. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

aha....mmhhh....also geht doch was...


----------



## xfishbonex (28. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

hallo 
fahre einfach los :g viel glück 
lg andre


----------



## finnson (28. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

jop danke


----------



## Zacharias Zander (28. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Ich fische auch lieber bei ner Brühe,als bei glasklaren Wasser !!!

So,ich wünsche allen viel Erfolg,die anne Küste kommen,ich bin jetzt erstmal bis mindestens Montag wegen meiner OP off ...


----------



## timo85 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

es gibt wieder fangmeldung von der insel schaper und marcel hl sind gerade da  1x 55er ist schon am strand! fotos werden bestimmt folgen:m


 gruß


----------



## finnson (29. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

so, komme gerad von der insel wieder.....
war doch gut dass ich dort war.
2 mal silber. aber beide leider untermassig....
dafür hab ich noch ne alulatte bekommen 
und von brühe war nichts zu sehen....

mfg finnson


----------



## Firefox2 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*



finnson schrieb:


> so, komme gerad von der insel wieder.....
> war doch gut dass ich dort war.
> 2 mal silber. aber beide leider untermassig....
> dafür hab ich noch ne alulatte bekommen
> ...


 

Sauber Petri

Und wo wart du Jetzt auf der Insel..?|kopfkrat


----------



## Schaper (29. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

So sind zurück.
Wo: Insel
Wann: 6.00 - 14.00 Uhr
Wer: Ich und Marcelhl
Was: 1x 55er und 1x 47 Mefo plus 6 kleine Mefos.


Wir waren heute mal wieder aufer Insel.
Haben um 6.00 Uhr angefangen mit Fischen auf Blech.
War super. Haben die Mefos direkt gefunden. Als wenn sie auf uns gewartet haben.|bla:

Marcelhl hat eine schöne 55 er und 2 kleine von ca 25cm gefangen.
Ich hab zum ende dann doch nochmal zugeschlagen mit der 47er. Vorher 4x zwischen 20 und 30 cm.

@Timo85: Was nu mit morgen????Los oder nicht los????


----------



## Firefox2 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Super ein fettes Petri,
wo wart Ihr..?
Flügge..!


----------



## timo85 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

:m:m petri jungs !


jo ich denke morgen könnte man los #6|jump:


----------



## schl.wetterangler (29. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Hätte da ne Frage (zum2. mal)
Habt ihr in SH keine Schonzeit in Mv 15.9-14.12


----------



## Marcel-hl (29. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

"Geschont sind Meerforellen und Lachse im Laichkleid vom 1. Oktober bis 31. Dezember!"

gilt für SH


----------



## schl.wetterangler (29. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Hat sich erledigt hab  mich schlau gemacht nur Braune Fische 
Find ich ja wieder super wir bezahlen 20 Euro im Jahr Für die Küste haben die höheren Minstestmaße(ich finde 45cm angemessen) und haben außerdem drei Monate Schonzeit(soll heissen generelles Fangverbot für Mefos) zur besten Fangsaison. Na Ja ich bleib trotzdem an meinen Stränden euch n digges Petri für die Fische und ich trage etwas dazu bei das der Bestand weiter steigt oder zumindest stabil bleibt#c
Kann mir dann hier Mefo bilders angucken aber Fair is it nich!


----------



## Reverend Mefo (29. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*



finnson schrieb:


> dafür hab ich noch ne alulatte bekommen



Dat wolln wir hier gar nicht wissen, was so in Deiner Hose los ist |supergri


----------



## xfishbonex (29. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Petri die los waren :g wo wart ihr denn auf der insel lg andre


----------



## Firefox2 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Petri die los waren :g wo wart ihr denn auf der insel lg andre


 

habe ich auch schon gefragt, kommt aber nix rüber.#q
Sind wohl geschaft und liegen in der Heia|schlaf:


----------



## venni-kisdorf (30. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Wann: 29.09.10 von 17Uhr bis 19.30Uhr
wer: Ich 
Wo: DK/Als
Wind: S / SO erst 2-3 abnehmend bis garkein wind.
Was : 4X kontakt 1X ca. 35-40cm schwimmt wieder.
Womit: Fliege 

So ein misst nach dem 3ten wurf erster kontakt fühlte sich auch nach ner guten mefo an so wie die reinknallte... und sonnst mal wieder nur kinderstube. alle bisse kamen in der ersten stunde und danch war ruhepause um kurz vor 19uhr dann nochmal ekin anfasser.... 
Kann das was mit der leichten tiede in der Ostsee zu tunhaben ??? denn als ich ankahm war nur eine leichte strömung im wasser die aber stetig stärker wurde??

Naja nächstes mal wird´s besser dann hoffe ich das statt der kinderstube auch mal die Eltern vorbei schauen.... 

Gruß


----------



## küstenjung (30. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

moin,moin......war beim blinkern in der trave....grobe richtung,hamberge...und siehe da...meerforelle ca. 65 cm wohlgenährt,und mit einem schönen gruss wieder ins element....der aufstieg ist in gang...der fisch war bunt....lg küstenjung:q ps viell.hat einer von meinen sportsfreunden auch kontakt gehabt.......ich glaube das hat mit dem hohen wasserstand der letzten woche zutun,bzw.dem regen am letzten we.


----------



## Mefo_Alex (30. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Wann: 29.09.10 von 1215Uhr bis 1450Uhr
wer: Ich 
Wo: Stohl
Wind: O 2-3 
Was : 1X 30-35CM
Womit: Spinn - Snaps (Blau-Silber)

Natürlich wieder schonen zurückgesetzt. Gleich nach Wiedereinwurf den nächsten Fisch an der Rute gehabt. Leider vor meinen Füßen verloren.


----------



## xfishbonex (30. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*



Firefox2 schrieb:


> habe ich auch schon gefragt, kommt aber nix rüber.#q
> Sind wohl geschaft und liegen in der Heia|schlaf:


 Na du 
zurzeit fängst du überall fisch :glg andre


----------



## SundRäuber (30. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Heute  Kumpel und Ich auf der Insel  von 9.30-17Uhr

Wind im Rücken 

Blech mit SpringerFliege.Blech weiß-gelb,Fliege häßliches Erstlingswerk

6 x Silber zwischen 30 -40 cm bei mir ,durften alle  wieder schwimmen.Die 3 hat sich dann doch glatt am SpringerFliegentier versucht.

Kumpel 1 Minihorni..sonst nix

kurz vor Feierabend noch nen schönen Kontakt  welcher  weit aus mehr als 40 cm hatte "longline" released 3 Meter vor der Rutenspitze.


----------



## Firefox2 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Na du
> zurzeit fängst du überall fisch :glg andre


 


Und was ist mit dir los am WE...?|kopfkrat


----------



## xfishbonex (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

#:#:#:


----------

